# Winner of the 9-12 mth PCA



## Jem (Jan 19, 2014)

Beautiful!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Big congratulations! She's gorgeous! You must be ecstatic! What a terrific win!


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Way to go!!! Beautiful poodle.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

woo hoooo! congratulations! so nice to see pf members with winners!


----------



## atlflier (Mar 31, 2014)

Fantastic...huge congrats for you and your girl!! :cheers2:


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

Congrats! She is a beautiful girl!


----------



## MaryEdwards (Oct 29, 2012)

Congratulations on your beautiful girl. You must be busy busy busy, but your poodles define the hard work put into them.


----------



## HerdingStdPoodle (Oct 17, 2012)

*Congratulations!*

:cheers2: Congratulations to you and Monroe! That is quite an honor! :smile: HerdingStdPoodle


----------

